
Ask HN: Can it be un-f'ed? - jstewartmobile
Whoever did it, it&#x27;s clear to everyone with a pulse at this point that Epstein was murdered.<p>Does anyone here have any sort of constructive insight into how we can subordinate our international elite to the rule of law?  Or was that a fiction to begin with?<p>And before someone goes, &quot;<i>reeeeeeeee! political!</i>&quot;, keep in mind that this underpins everything.  What&#x27;s the point of quibbling over EULAs, patents, equity, markets, GPL vs MIT, etc, etc, if, at the end of the day, an adversary with enough money can just buy their way out of the rules and do whatever?
======
Stevvo
I have a pulse; I'm not going to believe unsubstantiated speculation without
seeing anything that resembles evidence.

~~~
jstewartmobile
Are you saying that our international elite are bound by the law just as much
as everyone else? That was the question topic. Epstein was offered merely as a
case-in-point.

